# Should Thôl get his Angel?



## Celebthôl (Dec 11, 2003)

Would it be possible to get an Angelic smile emoticon like the one on the link? This is my favouritest smilie and i need one! 

Pretty pretty please!


----------



## Ithrynluin (Dec 11, 2003)

I too would like to see additional smilies here on TTF. We've talked about it once before, but I can't remember if anything was decided on. Let's wait for WM and Beorn to inform us why we can't have 'em.


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 11, 2003)

*sits there waiting with a little hard-to-resist smile*


----------



## celebdraug (Dec 11, 2003)

*Definately!*

They should have most of the smileys that they have on msn!


----------



## Niniel (Dec 11, 2003)

Yes, more smilies would be really cool!


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 11, 2003)

Nooooo!!! Please not the smilies on MSN! I hate them, hate them, hate them!!!!   

Whew. 
Hehe we should get some deviantART Emoticons!  If they can be gotten somehow.. 

But I have seen much better smilies on other vBulletin fora, and we seem to have only the basic kit! 

Maybe more smilies will come with v3?


----------



## Arvedui (Dec 11, 2003)

Hey, some of the deviantART types were really good. I personally liked the Banned and Frustrated. I think that the Mods should have access to some of those....


----------



## Gil-Galad (Dec 11, 2003)

Some of the smiles are really funny and interesting.We need some more of them,because we have feelings which cannot be expressed by the ones we have now.
Let's have some more,but not too much.At the moment we have 11 why don't we do them 15?


----------



## Talierin (Dec 11, 2003)

I want the stoned smiley! It's the one on MSN made like this :|
And if we have an angel we need a devil one too!


----------



## Khamul (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lantarion _
> *Nooooo!!! Please not the smilies on MSN! I hate them, hate them, hate them!!!!
> 
> Whew.
> ...



You would need to have written permission from every single person who made the icons. Yea, those were all made from artists over there, and since it's their intellectual property, it's an infringement on copyright to use it without permission.  

(Not trying to be picky or anything, but if you have a battle with DA, you will lose because they do have the legal right to the images.)


----------



## Beorn (Dec 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Khamul _
> *You would need to have written permission from every single person who made the icons. Yea, those were all made from artists over there, and since it's their intellectual property, it's an infringement on copyright to use it without permission.
> 
> (Not trying to be picky or anything, but if you have a battle with DA, you will lose because they do have the legal right to the images.) *



A similar situation applies to the MSN smiley....we'd need written permission from Microsoft....If it so bugs you, I'll write...


----------



## Talierin (Dec 11, 2003)

Well, isn't there somewheres where we could get free vb smileys to add on? We only said the thing about the MSN ones cause those are the ones we like a lot, and would like to have an angel or a devil or a mr stoney of some sort, not that we wanted exactly those


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by talierin_
> We only said the thing about the MSN ones cause those are the ones we like a lot


Ahem, 'we' being..?


----------



## Celebthôl (Dec 12, 2003)

Tal and I at least, thats = a "we"


----------



## Talierin (Dec 12, 2003)

The precious and myself, of course!  I'm ashamed of you somedays, Mr Lanty!


----------



## Walter (Dec 13, 2003)

I'd offer my avatar without asking for royalties....


----------



## Húrin Thalion (Dec 13, 2003)

What about removing all smilies? I think, for the sake of exactness in expressing our feelings, that we should remove all smilies. I don't count on any support or that this will be done, just stating my opinion. 

Måns


----------



## Lantarion (Dec 13, 2003)

If we got rid of all the smilies the forum discussions would be bare and dull to look at after a while.. With smilies points can be made clearly and they offer some variation in the never-ending seas of text!!  <--- see?

Walter!! It's so excellent to see your old avatar back!!


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 13, 2003)

if we get more smiles we need an evil smile not an angelic one


----------



## celebdraug (Dec 15, 2003)

No! we need both of them! (But the angel smiley is better! ha!)


----------



## arisen pheonix (Dec 16, 2003)

this is absolutely no use for an angelic smile....


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 25, 2003)

That's really annoying. I was going to go onto another VBulletin forum and get links to the cool smilies on there (they have loads of them), except www.ironmaiden.org/bb seems to be down just now as well. So not only is TTF regulary down, the Iron Maiden one is as well  More smilies would definitely be cool.


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 26, 2003)

Ok, it's the next morning now and the board is back up. I've taken a screen shot with all the available smilies they have on www.ironmaiden.org because it would have taken too long to link to them all. They're all VBulletin style, suggesting there are many more smilies than the basic ones we have that VBulletin can offer 

I would rather like \m/ 

Oh, and of course, some of them were originally animated, just you can't take screen shots and keep the animations...


----------

